# What types are the most dramatic?



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

I dislike drama very much and it annoys me when I think somebody is being far more dramatic than they need to in a givin situation. One of my INFJ friends is extremely dramatic and I have to mentally prepare myself before I hang out with her because I know she will have some HUGE issue that she will want to talk about forever. So, which types are the drama queens (and kings lol)?


----------



## Drea (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll state the obvious and vote ESFP. :tongue:


----------



## EstivalEquinox (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, ESFPs are very openly dramatic, and I've met quite a few. But I feel like every ISFP I've met is hyper dramatic as well. Though they do a better job at covering it up. I'd rather deal with an ESFP than an ISFP because if I get closer to them, I can reason with the ESFP to a point. 
On the bright side, ISFPs don't hold grudges (as far as the one's I've met) after the initial drama.


----------



## EdmondDantes02 (Jun 19, 2015)

INFP, they can be suicidal


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

I would say both ExFP personalities. Source: ESFP Mom/Best Friend and ENFP Cousin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedblade056 (Oct 26, 2014)

ESFJ for the win!


----------



## DogofMischief (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm pretty sure one of my recently made friends is ESFX. A couple months ago I'd told her I probably wouldn't be able to hang out that week, because I had a bunch of paperwork (taxes) to do. Important, time consuming paperwork that absolutely needed to get done. She messaged me on Facebook a few days later, right in the middle of the week I said I couldn't hang out and asked if we could go out the next day. I confirmed that I couldn't that week. She then came back with a rant about how if that's the way it's going to be, we should just stop being friends. Excuse me. I think my taxes are more important than something we do all the time. We're still friends, but it's been strained ever since. At least on my end. Basically, all the ESFXs I know are super dramatic. It's exhausting. I want my INTP and INTJ best friends back in the same city.


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

I think the types that are the most resistant to change are the most dramatic.

Assuming I typed my mom correctly, INFJ.

Just read your opening post after typing the my first two sentence. You think INFJ is, too. Interesting.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Any type with BPD or histrionic personality disorder. Talk about emotional dramatics!


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Any type addicted to dru9s and uses emotions as reason.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Esfp?


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Enfp, entp, esfp, enfj


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

Personally I can't do anything without drama so I accept this title wholeheartedly :skeleton:


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

Drea said:


> I'll state the obvious and vote ESFP. :tongue:


That's funny... when I think of "drama" I think of an INFP in a rage... It's not that they are the most dramatic overall, but I think the "peak drama" is definitely up there with the peak of the other types.



Duo said:


> Any type with BPD or histrionic personality disorder. Talk about emotional dramatics!


oh you just gave me a flash of what an ENTJ with BPD would look like..... dear God.... why did I imagine that?! It's going to haunt my fucking dreams forever.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Do people even KNOW what is an ESFP?? They have Fi. Sure they are highly social, but they still tend to keep their emotions inside. But sure, let's chalk them up as those over-the-top frat boys/cheerleaders/Richard Simmons type because we just follow stereotypes and conventions and don't understand actual jack shit about MBTI. 

The answer BTW is Fe Doms, especially ENFJs because of that Fe/Se combo. Oprah, anyone? Screaming at her audience some random sh*t they just got for free. Which oddly enough means ESTPs are high on their heels. I have one too many ESTP on may facebook publicly posting their personal drama for all to see when I'm just _''Dude......can't you just keep this sh*t to yourself?''_


----------



## Yayni (Mar 26, 2018)

Okay to answer your question, I think feeling types are just super dramatic, although the ENFPs and ESFPs are the real drama kings and queens of this world. BUT. I think there are different types of drama, and I think that everyone's dramatic about certain things or in certain ways. 

There's the "I CAN'T BELIEVE you just SAID THAT to ME," or the "You WON'T beLIEVE what he SAID ABOUT ME," or the "I will NEVER LOVE AGAIN" type, or as I like to call, the relationship dramatics. Anything going on in their relationships is the be all end all for them. It's my theory that more relationship oriented types (cough, feelers) that are still immature tend to be like this.

There's the entertainment dramatics like me (ENFP), my twin brother (ESFP), or my cousin (ENTP): We are constantly exaggerating stories, we have exaggerated tones of voice, and we say dramatic things to get a reaction out of people or to entertain others and (more frequently) ourselves. We can be pretty chill or pretty ridiculous, depending on the mood. Family parties are an effing adventure every holiday.


There's the "everything revolves around me" dramatics: the "he definitely said that JUST to piss me off" or the "This UNIVERSE HAS IT OUT FOR ME" types. Including but not limited to: INFPs, ESTPs, INFJ's, etc.

There's also just the dramatic mood changers, who never seem to be just chill about something: They're always either on top of the world or at literal rock bottom over something that probably won't matter in like two minutes. "I can never be happy again, it's just not in the stars for me/everything in my life is AWESOME and I'm NEVER coming down" types. My twin brother (again, ESFP) and I are excellent examples of this. 

I feel like there's more as well, but I don't know. 

Again, I'm an ENFP, so I like to think I have some decent experience in aaaaaallll of these drama types  We like to call it "passionate" so we feel less ridiculous.

PSA-- If you want to keep your ENFP, who is prone to dramatic reactions to things, chill-- feed and water them often, make sure they get enough sleep, give them frequent cuddles, and play with them. Basically like a puppy.

Edit: Even the way I TYPE is dramatic, JESUS.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

A really unhealthy 2w3 ExFJ.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

We all know those drivers that are really bad drivers. They might even say "But I'VE never been in a crash" and yet they caused 5 people to swerve into telephone polls in a single trip. The are the typhoid mary of traffic. They are the carrier. They make everybody else crash. This is ENTJ's when it comes to drama, they don't act dramatic themselves (all the time, see one stubb their toe though..). They turn peoples lives over everywhere they go. I can't help but think that should really count for something in this conversation.



Stevester said:


> Do people even KNOW what is an ESFP?? They have Fi. Sure they are highly social, but they still tend to keep their emotions inside.


and they're about as good at it as a golden retriever. But we're not just talking about being upset, yes ESFP can act like a smacked puppy when they have issues. But when they are happy they are the essence of dramatic about everything. They always want to hug their besty they haven't seen since yesterday and squeel and carry on like a pork chop. There are different kinds of "drama".


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

ENFP and ESFP - definitely the most melodramatic/hysterical ever. I see these kinds of people as begging for attention and doing all sorts of weird stuff to gain it.


----------



## Kommandant (Jun 27, 2017)

Surreal Snake said:


> Enfp, entp, esfp, enfj


I want to ask why ENTP?
The ones i know are very chill, never saw them causing or being interested in drama.


----------

